# Saltdog



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

I am looking to buy my first v salt spreader and there is a local guy selling a 2 year old poly. 
It's 6 foot and holds 1.5 yards of salt comes with extra spinner 
he said it works great but one of the wires where dragging and needs replaced. 

He wants 1400.00 for it do you guys think that a good price or is it too much also is saltdog relible 

Also it's elictric


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

i dont quite understand what you mean by wire dragging? do you mean the wire that runs up to the cab to control the sander? if so those are generally easy to replace if you have some wiring skills. correct me if im wrong though


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have not seen it yet I'm going tomarow but I guess one of the wires is messed up going to controled is it still a good deal for 1400.00?


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

you can get a brand new salt dogg 2 yard spreader for around 3300 shipped. Check out the one he is trying to sell and see if its worth it or for another 2k should you just get a new one...


----------



## Stripe This (Aug 21, 2004)

Ohio,,,,is that a price from Angelo's?


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

bring your camera with you and snap some pix for us to see what the condition is


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

Alright also is there anything I should look for when I go look at it?


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

look for the usual wear and tear or if its been abused. cracks in the poly spreaders can be a problem. see if everything looks like it has been regularly taken care of and greased


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have never owned one just walk behind spreaders so what should I look for as greas wise


----------



## ZamboniHDB (May 8, 2004)

04chevy2500;910132 said:


> look for the usual wear and tear or if its been abused. cracks in the poly spreaders can be a problem. see if everything looks like it has been regularly taken care of and greased


I've been running SaltDoggs for three and a half seasons, but there's only one zerk each on the two units here.

Just my .02¢


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

If he wants 1400, offer him 1200 or 1000, i dont have a salt dogg but its got to be worth that


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

Well I looked at it it is in good contion it doesn't have the harness he threw it away so we agreed on 1000.00 for it so I will have about 1250 all into it after I get it home and mount I will take some pics lol. My first one lol


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

great! sounds like you got a good deal. cant wait to see the pix. what are you going to put it in?


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Same here, just waiting for the pics!


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have two trucks but the spreader is going in my 97 2500 chevy that has a 8 foot plow on it


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

great cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## 1daniel1 (Dec 17, 2009)

*saltdogg reply*

That is a fair price for the 1.5 poly although I would check to make sure it can still handle full loads. Sometimes the poly's can warp a bit and the inner dimensions can be altered affecting the motion of the auger. Stainless is still the way to go if you are looking to own for more than 4-5 years. The 12 volt electric motor may need replacement also. They typically last two hard winters. I just purchased a new 1.5 stainless Saltdogg and realized there was a recall on it. Not enough power is being transferd by the motor to maintain the motion of the auger under full load when the temp is below 20. I'm running half-loads right now till the part comes in. It's tough though with 24 urban acres to clear every time we have a half-inch or more. Saltdoggs are decent value if budgets are tight, but I'm slowly beginning to see how they cut corners the more and more I purchase from them. Their marketing is the best though and that's why they sell.


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

I will have to look at that and also I has the hole front assambly with the spinner brand new still in the box extra because he took it off one night and went out forgot about it and was too far away and stoped in and bought another the price said 550.00 on the box


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

Stripe This;909910 said:


> Ohio,,,,is that a price from Angelo's?


yes sir sure is


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Plowman52;911565 said:


> Well I looked at it it is in good contion it doesn't have the harness he threw it away so we agreed on 1000.00 for it so I will have about 1250 all into it after I get it home and mount I will take some pics lol. My first one lol


Don't know why he threw it away,he's probably not telling you the whole story,but anyway CPW has the harness for $137,that's the cheapest around when I was just looking to replace mine,but luckily I was able to splice in all new wires.


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

Well the reason he got rid of it is because he closed shop last year and it was one of the only things he has left. 
Also we found the harness it's repairable it need one end too it I'm going to find one monday. 
It's the side that plugs into the spinner looks like a reg. Truck trailer harnessanyone no if it would work?
If not it's going to be custom lol


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

1daniel1;911970 said:


> That is a fair price for the 1.5 poly although I would check to make sure it can still handle full loads. Sometimes the poly's can warp a bit and the inner dimensions can be altered affecting the motion of the auger. Stainless is still the way to go if you are looking to own for more than 4-5 years. The 12 volt electric motor may need replacement also. They typically last two hard winters. I just purchased a new 1.5 stainless Saltdogg and realized there was a recall on it. Not enough power is being transferd by the motor to maintain the motion of the auger under full load when the temp is below 20. I'm running half-loads right now till the part comes in. It's tough though with 24 urban acres to clear every time we have a half-inch or more. Saltdoggs are decent value if budgets are tight, but I'm slowly beginning to see how they cut corners the more and more I purchase from them. Their marketing is the best though and that's why they sell.


I cant say I have seen the stainless steel trough on the Poly Salt Doggs "warp". Any pics ? Or is this hear say from a dealer ?
Interesting take on the electric motors puking after 2 winters as well. Whats considered a "Hard Winter" ? 100 tons ?

I could have sworn the New Stainless Salt Doggs had a drag chain ? How does temp below 20 affect an Electric Motor ? What part is being upgraded on the recall ?

IMO Snow Ex has em beat hands down on Marketing. The Salt Dogg has taken off because of snowplowing websites, were guys use them and say Hey this MoFo works great. Dont be fooled by the SnowEx adds, and pay 60% more, for painted steel


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Plowman52;915712 said:


> Well the reason he got rid of it is because he closed shop last year and it was one of the only things he has left.
> Also we found the harness it's repairable it need one end too it I'm going to find one monday.
> It's the side that plugs into the spinner looks like a reg. Truck trailer harnessanyone no if it would work?
> If not it's going to be custom lol


The spinner has[ 2 ]10 gauge wires going to it.The problem with most trailer plugs is they have typically 12-16 gauge wire with corresponding screw lugs on the terminals.So you''re probably going to have to fabricate something with male and female crimp spade connectors.


----------



## 1daniel1 (Dec 17, 2009)

hard winter = hours of operation
poly shell warps changing the dimensions, not the stainless
Resistance trip on the electric motor is being recalled
Are you a Saltdogg dealer?


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Get and Anderson connector from Grainger or a similar type store for your electrical connection. Never heard of poly warping.


----------



## 1daniel1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Any Poly product that I have come across (truck beds, tool boxes, v-spreaders) will warp over time especially if subject to alot of moisture, sunlight, and especially rock salt. The original dimension of the product will change and in the case of a v-spreader any slight change within the inner dimension of it can cause problems with the entire setup of the motion assembly. It happened to both mine and a competitors of mine the same year.


----------



## HTI (Oct 26, 2007)

I bought a salt dogg 2000 a few week ago. The spinner motor froze up during the second storm. Ordered another motor and still waiting for it. I like the design of it but not to sure about the company.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

1daniel1;917838 said:


> hard winter = hours of operation
> poly shell warps changing the dimensions, not the stainless
> Resistance trip on the electric motor is being recalled
> Are you a Saltdogg dealer?


So the 400+ tons run threw mine must be a fluke ?
The plastic can twist and turn all she likes, the Auger rides in a stainless steel trough. So not sure how a "tweaked" plastic salt box holder is going to effect anything. Maybe cause ya to go crosseyed, but sure the heck wont cause auger twisting issues 
I suppose if ya throw it off the truck, or move it around your yard like a hockey puck with a plow truck she might twist, but "sun, wind, and hell freezing over" aint gonna twist the auger. I suppose ya run crushed gravel threw it could cause a problem too, maybe ...

How does cold cause electric motor failure ?

No dealer here for salt dogg. 
Are you a stainless steel salesman from China ?


----------



## 1daniel1 (Dec 17, 2009)

South Korea 
20 or below causes the rock salt to harden enough within a couple hours as to where the resistance trip of the electric motor which is recalled becomes too sensitive and shuts down the motor. I never said the motor failed. I see you are an addict. They have therapy for that these days. Sounds like you haven't owned enough polys to appreciate its warping capabilities and the fact that the auger runs directly underneath the poly shell and simply sits in the stainless trough. Facts don't change the facts.


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

This is our 4th season with the same 1.5yrd dogg unit, and we "average" 100T of product per season of rock salt and sand/salt mix, and so far it's been bullet proof...and i have to admit i still have'nt greased the carrier bearings...my fault since the first season i snapped it off the front bearing and just figured i'll replace it when it starts acting up and put extension hoses on them so they're easier to access in the future, so that is my only pet pieve of the design.

The spinner has been rammed into frozen piles during brain farts/watching other aspects around me and is still going strong.

The ONLY issue ive had is initally when i first bought it getting the gates to expose the proper opening so material would flow properly (bout 3-3.5" openings front/rear), and then i found first time out this year i had 400lbs of hot sidewalk mix left so i just threw it in the hopper to burn it up on a gas station..the auger was locked up, and even putting the wrench on the auger (I keep a 1 1/4" wrench in the truck just in case auger does bind up) but even with the wrench i could'nt turn it. We had to hand unload product, shrink the gate openings to 1.5" exposed and it worked like a brand new one...the tiny flake in the hot melt just packed around the auger TIGHTLY and would'nt allow it to turn. So just keep that in mind for future reference.

I'm happy overall with it, and the price you gave was good and you should easily recoup that the first storm and roll in the profits the rest of the season.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

1daniel1;919707 said:


> South Korea
> 20 or below causes the rock salt to harden enough within a couple hours as to where the resistance trip of the electric motor which is recalled becomes too sensitive and shuts down the motor. I never said the motor failed. I see you are an addict. They have therapy for that these days. Sounds like you haven't owned enough polys to appreciate its warping capabilities and the fact that the auger runs directly underneath the poly shell and simply sits in the stainless trough. Facts don't change the facts.


So exactly how does rock salt become "harder" ? Its hydroscopic, like a rock.. Will it freeze ? Absulutely not, unless theres moisture on it.

Please explain how a warped poly hopper can twist the 1/8" stainless plate trough that the auger rides in ? That trough has bends that make it extremely rigid. Maybe if you set the spreader on a pile of firewood in your truck, then load 2 tons in it, it will bend 
Sorry I didnt take my meds today, I am having a hard time knowing everything...:laughing:


----------



## smoorman (Jan 3, 2008)

just so there is no confusion. The stainless trough and auger in the SHPE's is a complete standalone assembly. The poly just holds the salt, it doesn't support the auger.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

smoorman;920701 said:


> just so there is no confusion. The stainless trough and auger in the SHPE's is a complete standalone assembly. The poly just holds the salt, it doesn't support the auger.


A word from the manufacturer. 
Thank you. 
I will take my meds now


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey guys I'm haven a lil proble I got it all hooked up today an there was no salt in it and the overload light came on then the jam light came on so I put a lil salt in it and still. 

I bought thus used so No manual for it any no what's wrong with it and how to fix it???


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Plowman52;922303 said:


> Hey guys I'm haven a lil proble I got it all hooked up today an there was no salt in it and the overload light came on then the jam light came on so I put a lil salt in it and still.
> 
> I bought thus used so No manual for it any no what's wrong with it and how to fix it???


HERE ya go, print it out and keep it in the records file cabinet.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

T-MAN;919879 said:


> So exactly how does rock salt become "harder" ? Its hydroscopic, like a rock.. Will it freeze ? Absulutely not, unless theres moisture on it.
> 
> Please explain how a warped poly hopper can twist the 1/8" stainless plate trough that the auger rides in ? That trough has bends that make it extremely rigid. Maybe if you set the spreader on a pile of firewood in your truck, then load 2 tons in it, it will bend
> Sorry I didnt take my meds today, I am having a hard time knowing everything...:laughing:





T-MAN;920757 said:


> A word from the manufacturer.
> Thank you.
> I will take my meds now


Might be late to the party, but I'm in now.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Plowman52;922303 said:


> Hey guys I'm haven a lil proble I got it all hooked up today an there was no salt in it and the overload light came on then the jam light came on so I put a lil salt in it and still.
> 
> I bought thus used so No manual for it any no what's wrong with it and how to fix it???


Does the auger spin freely in both directions with a wrench on it ?
When my salt dogg transmission started to puke, it would not reverse at all. When the auger goes into jamb mode, the controller automatically reverse's the auger to clear the jamb. If it wont reverse, the controller goes into limp mode. If the wrench wont spin it, the transmission/auger motor is shot. Just make sure if the auger wont spin, that the bearing is not froze.


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

It moves forward then back word twice then stops but it's only a half a turn both ways I called buyers customer service they said it might be the bearing cuz the guy never greased it. I'm going to try an greas it up see if it works


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

but YOU can manually spin the auger just fine with the 1 1/4" wrench correct? so it is capable of going 360*, you just need to figure out what the bid is?


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

Idn like I said early I never owned a big salter befor and have no owners manual where do I spin it from


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Plowman52;923005 said:


> Idn like I said early I never owned a big salter befor and have no owners manual where do I spin it from


Pull the chute/spinner assembly off, then look up into the auger area, there is a 1 1/4" nut welded onto the auger shaft a few inches back from the motor/transmission assembly, they put it there in extreme jam scenario's you can wiggle it free manually.

Print out the owners manual i linked for you above and it's self explaitory along with exploded views of the entire assemblies and part numbers for replacements.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

If the auger spins in one direction with the wrench, but wont turn the other way the transmission is jacked. To be sure, its only a handfull of bolts to pull the trans/auger motor. Pull it, and try spining that auger again, it should move no problem in both directions.


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

I FIXED it I got the wrench and moved it for about 25 min and a peace of the hardest salt came out and now it's throwing salt like a champ thank u everyone I will get pics up after x mass and I love it now lol


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

great news!! Sounds like the fella you bought it from did'nt have any maintenacne abilites...wow, did'nt even wash the thing out LOL!!


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

No he dident and I'm greasing the bearing tomarow for the first time sence it was new.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Thats good news, thank goodness the hopper wasnt warped


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

id buyit sound like a great deal for a vbox. as long as it works


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

T-MAN;923582 said:


> Thats good news, thank goodness the hopper wasnt warped


It would appear my friend, that now YOU chased a poster away.

Happy to see it isn't just me battling ignorance with facts.


----------

